# Look wheels ?!



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

Does anyone have some experience with look carbon wheels, 2,5 or 3,8 ? They don't seem to be very light, the look is great but other then that I can't find some reviews or opinionis from someone who actually rode look wheels.
I'm thiniking of buying a pair of 2,5 wheelset to combine with my 585, so some advice would be useful 

Thanks.


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*Hmm...*



ico said:


> Does anyone have some experience with look carbon wheels, 2,5 or 3,8 ? They don't seem to be very light, the look is great but other then that I can't find some reviews or opinionis from someone who actually rode look wheels.
> I'm thiniking of buying a pair of 2,5 wheelset to combine with my 585, so some advice would be useful
> 
> Thanks.


Hey ico,
Curous where you would be buying these? Veltec Sports (LOOKs North American distributor) does not import them.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

Morison said:


> Hey ico,
> Curous where you would be buying these? Veltec Sports (LOOKs North American distributor) does not import them.


Veltec is the distributor for USA, KMI is the Canadian has had a few but for 2006 they are redesigning them completely to bring cost and weight down, they spent more time on the new frames, bars and stems this year, next year will be wheels


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

Morison said:


> Hey ico,
> Curous where you would be buying these? Veltec Sports (LOOKs North American distributor) does not import them.


I'm from europa, croatia, and we have our own distributor. unfortunately it seems that carbon wheels are not in the program for 2006. The word is that Look is gonig to deal with wheels for 2007, some changes to reduce the weight as I understand. Personally, I switched to Zipp, and orderd 303 mid-w tubulars to combine with my 585/campy record. In few weeks you can expect some pics


----------

